# Medicals in NZ and UK



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

Does anyone think it will cause any problems if my son has his medical in NZ and the rest of the family has theirs in the UK. My son is in NZ for 4 months until end of Sept.and our EOI just got selected!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sabey said:


> Does anyone think it will cause any problems if my son has his medical in NZ and the rest of the family has theirs in the UK. My son is in NZ for 4 months until end of Sept.and our EOI just got selected!


Shouldn't make any difference so long as it's an approved GP that does the medical in NZ.


----------

